# Blackened Fish



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I want to experiment...anyone have a blackened fish recipe to share....I'm think'n of experimenting with Cod and/or Halibut... :EAT: :O--O: :EAT:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love blackened fish. I'm just waiting for everone else to reply. I'm surpried this great way to prepare fish for the table, especially strong-flavored fish, is not more popular here. 

There are as many "rub" recipes for fish as there are for brisket!! o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Not too many members interested in "blackened fish" Kim.

I recommend you run this thread in Big Game and change the heading to something like "*Wolf Attacks Mossback Elk Guide on the Boulders*" or "*SFW Banquet Tickets on Sale Now*"

You'll get a million hits. Just ask Leaky.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I read it and am interested in what others have to say about Blackend Recipies. My buddy used to own a fish resteraunt on the East Coast and he said Blackend Catfish was the #1 ordered fish. He used a Cajin rub on it. Sounds good to me I just need to catch a catfish that I am able to eat (ie. not ut lake). It has been so long I almost bought catfish at the store!

If nobody responds then try Google. Although it is better to hear it from a member instead of web sites that all claim theirs is the best.


----------



## adam1228 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lots of recipes out there, and you can use almost any fish that you like. I definitely like to use halibut, but a more traditional fish would be catfish. I posted a recipe for Blackened Catfish Enchiladas in another thread. 

Here's my creole spice rub recipe. I use this quite liberally on fish, coat the fish well and rub it in good, then pan fry in a little olive oil. The trick is not too flip the fish too often, especially a flaky fish. It will just fall apart. Cook 5-7 minutes on a side, depending on the thickness of the filet, turn once, cook another 5-7 minutes, and there you have it. Serve with a tartar sauce, or a remoulade and a couple lime wedges and you're all set. 

Creole Seasoning 
2 1/2 tablespoons paprika 
2 tablespoons salt 
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon dried oregano 
1 tablespoon dried thyme
Combine all ingredients thoroughly. 

That's the tame version, quite flavorful but not very spicy. You want to turn it up a little, use 1.5-2 tablespoons cayenne pepper. Sometimes I will use a tablespoon of white pepper too, give it a more well rounded spice heat. 

This is a great spice for anything. I use it on pork, chicken, burgers, just about anything really.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My only recommendation is to do it outside. Get a cast-iron pan glowing hot before adding the fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When I worked offshore in the Gulf of Mexico we had fresh Red Snapper all the time. It's hard to beat. But like anything it would get old after awhile. So sometimes we would blacken it. 

I loved to catch Bluefish, but no one would eat the strong-tasting fish. (And why would you when there were so many other better-tasting fish to be had) I would clean a few Bluefish and then get the cooks to throw them in with the snapper when we had blackened fish. No one knew the difference.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

For my favorite blackened fish rub take Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning: 
1 - 26 oz box table salt
1 - 1 1/2 oz box of black pepper
1 - 2 oz bottle of ground cayenne
1 - 1 oz bottle of garlic powder
1 - 1 oz bottle of chili powder

And add:
2 tsp - powdered thyme
2 tsp - ground bay leaf
2 tsp - sweet basil

Close to Adam's recipe.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks folks. Yep researched the Internet already... But folks who know cooking IMHO post here!!!


----------



## Oletrapper (Sep 20, 2011)

Chef Paul Prudhomme in New Orleans, LA made blackened redfish famous. To the point that some coastline states have lowered the daily catch limit. The red fish is considered a trash fish or at least it was until Prudhomme came along. 
I believe it is related to the carp family, not sure, but Prudhomme put it on the map. You can find his blackened fish mix in most super markets in the spice section. His recipe is a guarded secret even though there are those who claim they know what it is. Good luck and let us know how it turns out. OT


----------

